

The Capitalist Manifesto: Greed Is Good (to a point) - pj
http://www.newsweek.com/id/201935/output/print

======
johnnybgoode
This is at least the third time this article has been posted. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=664635> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656979>.

------
skwiddor
communism is good, communism is good, communism is good, communism is good,
communism is good, communism is good, communism is good, communism is good,
communism is good, communism is good

oh sorry, I turned on the propaganda machine

